# Halfords Brakes 4 Life



## bellissimo (Jul 28, 2009)

Has anyone taken up the Halfords Brakes 4 Life offer? Sounds too good to be true - there must be a catch but I don't see one. How much do brake pads/shoes + labour normally cost?

Only thing I spotted that they could exploit:

"You must carry out all other brake repairs (to brake discs, drums, cables and hydraulics) found during an inspection or service within 10 days to continue to claim the free replacement."

http://www.halfordsautocentres.com/brakes4life


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Kwik fit used to do a similar deal.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Brake pads are really quite cheap and they charge the earth for them.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no way id get halfrauds or snail-fit to fit anything to my car, much less brakes


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I wouldnt trust them , and like said Kwit fit did something like it. 

I can imagine the next time you pop back ( 6mths or 12mths ) you will get surprize surprize! checked your brakes and disks and they are fine.

you wont get much out of them


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

slineclean said:


> I wouldnt trust them , and like said Kwit fit did something like it.
> 
> I can imagine the next time you pop back ( 6mths or 12mths ) you will get surprize surprize! checked your brakes and disks and they are fine.
> 
> you wont get much out of them


if they last that long. bound to be their uber cheap budget ones they fit...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

At the end of the day how many sets of brakes do you expect to go through?
My 406 didnt need any in 5 years and 50k.So is it worth some dribbling amoeba tinkering with your car for the promise of needing them doing again in 5/6 years time?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

my mk4 golf did 110k on the front disc's before they needed changing :car:


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

PugIain said:


> At the end of the day how many sets of brakes do you expect to go through?
> My 406 didnt need any in 5 years and 50k.So is it worth some dribbling amoeba tinkering with your car for the promise of needing them doing again in 5/6 years time?


Exactly!!
When I worked for Kwik-Fit we used Unipart pads and discs 
We used to get the parts from Partco dirt cheap (Kwik-Fit bought into
Partco!!)
So basically we'd pay about £30 for the parts then charge £150 to the customer and also tell them 'You're also covered under the lifetime guarentee,if you need new pads/discs the come back here and we'll do them for free'
Of course Kwik-Fit realised most people only keep cars for around 3 years,so the chances of them ever returning to take advantage of the guarentee was slim and if they ever did they'd already paid well over the cost so it was covered by their initial purchase!!


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Or perhaps you will need new shock absorbers or exhaust to cover the cost of the new brake pads they are fitting under the guarantee... NOTHING is for free....


----------



## grantdan (Dec 16, 2011)

yes but the halfords auto centre lifetime brakes is transferrable to another car, but only covers friction pads, not drums, disks.


----------

